# Thinking of moving to Cyprus



## LondonGreek25 (May 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I've really enjoyed reading your posts during the past few days and wanted to introduce myself and my situation.

My partner and I are both Cypriot and both have close family living in Cyprus. Lately we have been considering a move to Cyprus ourselves. I can transfer to my world Cyprus office so I'm all set and we've contacted several recruitment agencies about my partner, although I'm sure we can find him a role within a family business.

Does Cyprus offer a better quality if life for a couple on their mid twenties? We've tried to buy property in England and its just top difficult for us, it seems like it's too hard for a hardworking young couple to succeed in England. Our outgoings are over £2000 a month here and we're looking to change that. Advice is very welcome!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, 

I can't compare life to the UK as I have never lived there, but it seems like you have everything set up for success in Cyprus. Between your job and a family job for your partner, being Cypriot and having family there it seems like you have a good start. 

If you don't have children and some money set aside so you can rent your own place and not rely solely on family then you have nothing to lose in my opinion. You can take your time and look at buying a place once you have settled in and know where you want to live and if you do in fact want to make Cyprus your permanent home. 

I have to say you don't have to spend 2000 per month in Cyprus but depending on your lifestyle you easily could.


----------



## LondonGreek25 (May 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply Cleo, I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## LondonGreek25 (May 6, 2013)

So a little update!

We are planning a move for early next year! Going to transfer my work and my partner is in the middle of securing his own work. We'll stay with family for a while and then get ourselves sorted!

The saving and planning starts now! Any advice on shipping furniture or anything else useful is more then welcome


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you have a property in the UK that you could rent out to cover rental costs in Cyprus.
It is best to give it a try renting for around 6-12 months before burning your UK bridges.


----------

